# Pro sock lengths



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

if u notice in the TDF just about all the riders socks are now crew length,noticed Lance did this years ago and now all have followed and I have a drawer full of ankle length bike socks


----------



## TylerrJohnsonn (Jul 1, 2012)

Rule 27.

Velominati › The Rules


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Shut up and ride.









-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

Sometimes I ride sockless. Am I ruining my chances of turning pro?


----------



## ksm279 (Dec 23, 2007)

I wear 1/4 half socks in the summer when it is damn hot out.... and full lenght in the winter....sometimes even knee high ski socks when it's really cold.
I would think the crew lenght provides more protection from road debris kicking up and that's why the pros wear them? Can't think of any other reason....


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Sometimes I wear chamois cream. Sometimes I don't.


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

Lol!!!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I think it's the taller socks that has made me realize the white shoe look has jumped the shark.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

They've all realized the bright ass yellow, non-kit-matching goof-ball shoes aren't dorky enough.


----------



## edthehead (Mar 26, 2010)

Am i the only rider that wears "no show" socks?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

edthehead said:


> Am i the only rider that wears "no show" socks?


I wear what SmatWool calls micro height socks.When I think of no-show socks I think of those for wearing with ballerina flats, which would not work with cycling shoes.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Go Long and Go Pink.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I miss PG. Thanks for the reminder, Local Hero.


----------



## Mud (Feb 5, 2002)

Just don't go to a Tri race if long socks offend you! I crack up whenever I see people on bikes wearing long compression socks.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

lol goood sense of humor here,jus sayin the crew length doesnt look right with my brown wing tip cycling shoes


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> Go Long and Go Pink.





How they gonna clip into those pedals? Not that I'd even notice. :ihih:


----------



## doubledown (May 22, 2012)

lol too funny


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

superjesus said:


> I miss PG. Thanks for the reminder, Local Hero.


Me too.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

edthehead said:


> Am i the only rider that wears "no show" socks?


Not if you are also a women golfer.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

OldZaskar said:


> They've all realized the bright ass yellow, non-kit-matching goof-ball shoes aren't dorky enough.


Says the cat 5 fred. When you are the best in the world anything you wear is cool.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Go Long and Go Pink.
> _


Imma start looking me up some knee-length hot pink socks now, for MTBing in winter at any rate, possibly also for wearing with my Lounge Vegas jersey. I've already got two new pairs of Converse All-Stars in the mail. Converse FTW! Design classics.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> Go Long and Go Pink.


That's what she said.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Fold 'em over dude*

I don't want several tan lines, or one half way up my calf. To be consistant then with other socks and activities in which I may not be wearing cycling socks, I will fold over my cycling socks. My pro shop's name is no longer visible on the sock, but it is still on my jersey. See the how-to-do-it section below.

Stylistically I'm not crazy about the long socks, but there are times when I do keep them long. And that would be on a coolish day when I may want to extend a little protection to my achilles tendons.

Not to be vain, but the shorter sock makes your calf look bigger. Hell, I am vain!


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

L/R on socks!!! LOL


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Andy Pancroft said:


> L/R on socks!!! LOL


Yes, Campy socks have this. I'm not sure it makes any difference, based on the ones I have.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> *Imma start looking me up some knee-length hot pink socks now*, for MTBing in winter at any rate, possibly also for wearing with my Lounge Vegas jersey. I've already got two new pairs of Converse All-Stars in the mail. Converse FTW! Design classics.


Look no further: 










Gnar Skull - gnarlube.com










Gnar Unicorn - gnarlube.com


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Longer socks allow for the sponsor logo...


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

I always thought it was to keep the feet dry. Usually in moisture wicking socks they push the moisture to the outside and then up. If you have more 'sock area' exposed to the air then the sock do a better job keeping the feet dry.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

ti-triodes said:


> How they gonna clip into those pedals? Not that I'd even notice. :ihih:


You noticed.... wrote about it.... and now we all noticed you noticed. you've been outed.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the Gnar pink socks. Liking the unicorn. They need one with corgis as well.


----------

